# Here's one to "stir the pot"



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

This forum is a place to share your outdoorexperiences and enjoy that of others.

Kenny


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i must of missed something somewhere.....but it sounds to me like you're just a whiney little <STRIKE>teenage girl</STRIKE> *bitch

*edited....to change to what i really wanted to say instead of sugar coating it


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

I really hate these post's but I have to say. Kenny you are making yourself look bad. This is just silly. Edit this post and let it go. Pushing the issue just gets irritating and makes everyone look bad. Not pointing fingers at you, just stating the obvious. These never go well.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Dude just let it go. Nothing good comes from these kind of posts. I agree sometimes he does think he is Mr. deer hunting know it all but that is Ok everybody can have there opinion about stuff and from other posts I read on here he seems like a nice guy. He invites people to hunt his land and for god sake all he asked was a question. No need to jump on someone for doing that. Edit this post and lets all just get along.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Kenny: Just take it as a grain of salt, and chalk it up to youth and ignorance on the other parties part and let it go. Some people have nothing better to do than stir up things. It isn't even worth raising your blood pressure over.


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow I didn't see the original post but judging by the tone of the response.......We must be in the middle of winter and too far away from real fishing action.:banghead

I thought we were under our qouta for these kind of post this winter.

oke


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm 6ft. 200lbs and cankick anyones arse.Just call me a keyboard cowboy!! Yee-haw!!:letsdrink


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm 6'1 and210lbsbut Itend to shy away from conflictsbecause ifear that someone might mess up my pretty face :shedevil


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Me too,thats why I go for submissions.Taught everything Randy Couture knows.*sniff*


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (2/6/2008)*I'm 6'1 and210lbsbut Itend to shy away from conflictsbecause ifear that someone might mess up my pretty face :shedevil


I am 5'2" 125 lbs and am laughing my ever loving ass off at that one.





















And I will take that bet and your gonna regret......cause....oh well bet is off.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

don't let michael fool ya'll, he's a BIG bastard and will squish your head with just one of his hands.....I usually don't feel intimidated when meeting someone, but shaking his hand sure put the fear of god into me...for a old man he's in pretty good shape...i feel sorry for his daughters future boyfriends....speaking of which, how old is your oldest daughter michael? oke

btw....which part of my previous post had you laughing? the pretty face part? or the shying away from conflicts?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *seanspots (2/6/2008)*I'm 6ft. 200lbs and cankick anyones arse.Just call me a keyboard cowboy!! Yee-haw!!:letsdrink


Is that all. Hell, Sean. I thought you were at least 220, but what do I know? When are we going fishing?


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

First off I am just wittle guy, and secondly take a look at my album. I posted a few recent ones of her. She is 18 now, but I highly discourage you from giving her a call. It might not go well for you.:blownaway As for what I was laughing at was most definitely yes to both.:toast

And last but not least. OLD, I will show your narrow ass OLD.....what was I saying. :letsdrink


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW!!!!! cabin fever for sure....I saw the other post.....no big deal.... Kenny let it go PLEASE. You will be a better person for it......just my 2 cents....:grouphug....Hell Josh I'm old!!!

Hey Michael, very nice looking daughter!!!!(in your gallery)

Hey Josh you can come see my daughter....










No not the girl in the middle!!!!:banghead


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Xanadu (2/6/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *seanspots (2/6/2008)*I'm 6ft. 200lbs and cankick anyones arse.Just call me a keyboard cowboy!! Yee-haw!!:letsdrink
> ...


Hell,what do think I am,some lard ass.lol! Lets go!!!Won't be long.:letsparty


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

beautiful young lady michael, since i'm such a nice guy, i'm going to allow you to bring her fishing with youon my boat whenever you want :letsparty


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang Josh, you weigh 210 now! Getting a little chunky lately oke

Michael needs to bring his skinny butt back down soon and lets put him on some fish.

DANG Bill, she must take after Momma. :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Forgot what I was origionally going to say. :doh

Just let it go Ken, Woody is a cocky little shit and does know quite a bit about hunting and Bluewater fishing but is also a extremely nice guy that you cant help but like once you get to know him. Heck one of these days we might even get to teach him how to catch a crappie or go mud ridingoke


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

bill shes a good looking woman, but the only problem i see is......BOTHYOU AND MICHAELHAVE YET TO MOVE TO FLORIDA.....so i'm stuck 500+ miles away.

Sam......i've been 210 for years now. all throughout high school i was about 180lbs, then i got out of school and got a job, started making good money....and what comes along with good money? GOOD FOOD!!! and within about a year of graduating i was upto 210. luckily it stabalized at 210 (for now) I can't seem to get the weight off, but atleast i'm not putting anymore on :hungry


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Man I quit smoking and wish I was still just 210:banghead

Stepped on the scale two weeks ago and looked behind to make sure no one had their foot on it also. 240 and fighting


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kennethmandel62 (2/6/2008)* It's just aggravating that a picture of a Great Buck is proudly posted and the first thing someone can say is "is hunting season still open?" Are you kidding me?



First of all, fishaholic (who was the author of that original post) had no problem with me asking if the season was still underway. When you consider maybe half of the people from this website are from Alabama, hunt Alabama and nowhere else, then it sounds like a VERY FAIR question to me. So I don't think he needs you bitching on his behalf when he had no problem with me asking the question. And as for you and your bitchiness, I'm sure you can find some midol in your local drugstore. As a newbie on this website, and especially as someone who is condescending someone on this website (me) who not only knows the greater majority of the members-in-good-standing (not you) of this website, but also offers them a place to hunt and fish 12 months out of the year, I don't think you're gonna have an easy time finding some close friends. It's generally not a good idea to join a website and immediately start calling out members who have been on the website way longer than you have, nor other members in very high standing in the Pensacola areas and beyond. Good luck (not really) and take your negativity elsewhere




> *kennethmandel62 (2/6/2008)* Seriously, I don't know anyone there and since I'm only in florida 8-10days out of the month, between my wife, kids, and the outdoors, I can't squeeze in enough time to go sit with a bunch of strangers. I think that's the same decisionany rational person would make...if not thenthey'd be self-fish.


Seeing as how you "dont know anyone there," I guess that justifies your straight up cowardly "calling out" of myself and a few others? Regarding Wednesday night get2gethers, many of the people on this website started their first night at Sam's with knowing nobody on there. It's called being social and more professionally, networking. Meet and greet. You never know who you're talking to. Hell, there's people on this website worth millions. And as for having wife, kids, and "outdoors" (is a job anywhere in there?), you act like you're the only one who has obligations. There's plenty of forum members who BRING their families to the dinners!! You have an awesome, winning attitude



> *kennethmandel62 (2/6/2008)* That's also the definition of a "Keyboard Cowboy".


You didn't coin the phrase "keyboard cowboy," so you can't define it or add to the definition. But thanks for playing. I believe I owe credit to forum member brnbser for the term "keyboard cowboy."


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

why didn't i think to post this earlier :doh


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Ah hell Sam, I'll stand next to ya and make you look very skinny........380 and holding


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (2/6/2008)*why didn't i think to post this earlier :doh




i agree, i guessthe weather needsto warm up so everyone can go fishing and quit being such a puss.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

For petes sake!!:grouphug

I think I'll have a beer.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *kennethmandel62 (2/6/2008)*You're damn right I'm gonna stir the pot now.... Maybe I was wrong in assuming that "Blue..." was being sarcastic. Yet, judging by many of his condescending belittlingreply's I think my comment was justified. Was it necessary? Absolutely not. I tack that up as 1 to mefor being "immature and undisciplined", as some may say. It's just aggravating that a picture of a Great Buck is proudly posted and the first thing someone can say is "is hunting season still open?" Are you kidding me? Maybe if coming from someone that's typically respectful of most people on here. Not this guy. And caspr and dixie...listen, you guys either aren't familiar with that guyscharacter on hereand you thought I was taking a cheap shot at him or you are friends with him and feel like you needed to stick up for your buddy. I'm believe the latter is more accurate. Who cares. That's yourdecision. And no of course I'm not coming to this wednesday night thing. I do love the term keyboard cowboy though...I think that's funny. Seriously, I don't know anyone there and since I'm only in florida 8-10days out of the month, between my wife, kids, and the outdoors, I can't squeeze in enough time to go sit with a bunch of strangers. I think that's the same decisionany rational person would make...if not thenthey'd be self-fish. That's also the definition of a "Keyboard Cowboy". Either way I dont give a damn. This forum is a place to share your outdoorexperiences and enjoy that of others.I use it as something to kill time when I'm not home.


Hey Jerk off, first of all, you need to go pull the legs of a black widow spideror something to get your aggression out. YOU WERE IN THE F'EN WRONG IN THE LAST POST. If you have a hard time being wrong you need to get over it. Yes, I am friends with The Blue Hoo, and Dixie and the list goes on and on and on and on and on. By starting this thread, you have done a fine job of making <U>yourself </U>out to be just as big of an asshole as what you are trying to portray the image of others on here. Again, and I have told you before, if you have a problem with someones post on here, you have the option of PMing them and saying hey, why are you being ___________ on this post. THERE WAS NOTHING SAID BY THE BLUE HOO OR ANYONE ELSE DEGRADING THAT POST. If you are getting bent out of shape about a icon that was placed behind a statement, then you really need to go see a psychologist or something and talk some things out. The Blue Hoo has apparently pissed you off before, and you have NOT been able to let it go, you automatically assume that everything he is stating is negative. Once you get to know him, he actually is a damn good guy. I mean have you never met anyone else in your life that felt they had a lot of experience in hunting or fishing. I mean hell, if that is all he does, and personally I know that is what he does a lot, then extrapulate the positives out of it and go with it. But seriously, you don't need to start threads like this. And if you have personal problem with me for sticking up for other forum members, then you need to PM me and we willfigure that out. But until then, just leave it alone. :banghead:hoppingmad

ps. by adding a subject matter of "go to hell", for having a wife and kids, you have a lot of growing up to do. You may want to take this opportunity to step back from the forum and find something else to spend your free time doing. Just a thought


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with a lot of what was said...and disagree with even more. That's that. By the way I appreciate the pm's that people sent me agreeing with my comment. I will say it probably would've been better just to send him apmfrom the start if I thought he was being a prick on that guys post. Or just not saidanything at all...eitherway ...oh well.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (2/6/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *kennethmandel62 (2/6/2008)*You're damn right I'm gonna stir the pot now.... Maybe I was wrong in assuming that "Blue..." was being sarcastic. Yet, judging by many of his condescending belittlingreply's I think my comment was justified. Was it necessary? Absolutely not. I tack that up as 1 to mefor being "immature and undisciplined", as some may say. It's just aggravating that a picture of a Great Buck is proudly posted and the first thing someone can say is "is hunting season still open?" Are you kidding me? Maybe if coming from someone that's typically respectful of most people on here. Not this guy. And caspr and dixie...listen, you guys either aren't familiar with that guyscharacter on hereand you thought I was taking a cheap shot at him or you are friends with him and feel like you needed to stick up for your buddy. I'm believe the latter is more accurate. Who cares. That's yourdecision. And no of course I'm not coming to this wednesday night thing. I do love the term keyboard cowboy though...I think that's funny. Seriously, I don't know anyone there and since I'm only in florida 8-10days out of the month, between my wife, kids, and the outdoors, I can't squeeze in enough time to go sit with a bunch of strangers. I think that's the same decisionany rational person would make...if not thenthey'd be self-fish. That's also the definition of a "Keyboard Cowboy". Either way I dont give a damn. This forum is a place to share your outdoorexperiences and enjoy that of others.I use it as something to kill time when I'm not home.
> ...


Since you threw my name in there, I guess its my time to chime-in. However, I really don't want to waste any more time on this pitiful excuse for a thread topic. I'm going to take the easy road here...My thoughts are exactly what Caspr wrote...read his post again, cause he hit it out of the park. 100% agree with every word. I can't explain it any better than that. You (& gater7) were in the wrong in the first place...don't make it worse by starting a whiney thread.

Now, what REALLY irked me about your thread...the little 'go to hell' comment. Boy, that really tells me what kind of person you really are...a classless one. We ALL can get on here and argue all day and night and I wouldNEVER question you as a person or a man...this is a public forum...its OK to disagree. BUT, telling someone to 'go to hell' takes things to a different level...a classless low level. The Blue Hoo rubs some people wrong (I see that), but thatsNO excuse to tell someone to 'go to 'hell'. I lost respect for ya there! 

I hope you're happy with your great thread. It was silly and really a complete waste of everybody's time.


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll admit, I PM'ed HOO and told him that he should blow this ass hat off.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you kidding me? Woody asked about hunting season still being open and these guys freaked. You guys are wwwaaayyy to sensitive. If you had been here a couple of years back when he first got on here, you would have seen him in true form. I hated the guy and openly gave him hell here on the forum. And nobody defended him. Then...some real lifeBSreared its ugly head and most of us realized that this forum is for fun and not to take himand OURSELVES too serious. Next thing I know, cuz is taking folks kids hunting and sharing offshore info and with manners to boot.

IMHO-chill out and enjoy the forum. Your only going to get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

.....and I am going to have another beer.:letsdrink


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

All, I posted on this thread to ask Kenny to edit his post, then I posted to make light of the situation. I hoped Woody would not post at all but of course he did. Then comes the rest of the foul mouthed jack monkeys. It is not just Kenny who needs to take step back. No matter how new you are and how much history you know, everyone needs to be spoken to with respect. I take great offense to some ofthe post's above because like all threads of this nature they made without thinking and truly do not belong on this forum. If you get your panties in a twist, take it to the source. Believe me I do not live in a glass house. This is the crap that detracts from this forum. 

When the blowharding is done the only thing that will be accomplished is that some people much like myself from time to time in the past have just made an ass of themselves. Right or wrong this kind of post and most of the retaliation posts have no business on here. I appologize if I have offended anyone's tender sensibilities.

:banghead


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

SCOTT BYRD I blame this on you, if you had done your job and forced everyone to go drink beer this would never have happened.:letsdrink


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kennethmandel62 (2/6/2008)*By the way I appreciate the pm's that people sent me agreeing with my comment.


I bet you got a lot of those encouraging PM's, didn't you? I would love for you to come meet us up at Sam's one night and tell any of these guys to "go to hell" in person. You can say a lot when you're hiding behind your monitor all day, but it's a little different when you back up your game. Time to join another website bud...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (2/6/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *kennethmandel62 (2/6/2008)*By the way I appreciate the pm's that people sent me agreeing with my comment.
> ...


Blue...you're kind of proving his point! Seriously guys...let it go.I'm sure this will not settle well... but I've found thatmaturity tends to cause people to not "NEED" to defend themselves to every accusation. I am in a profession that will always cause me to be unpopular and even slandard with half-truths and plain old lies. Eventually you get to the point where you are secure in yourself and don't "have" to prove anything to anyone. Just smile and laugh it off. Life is much more satisfying when your fists are not always up! 

NOTE: not a criticism...just a comment to help diffuse some of this.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *mpmorr (2/6/2008)*All, I posted on this thread to ask Kenny to edit his post, then I posted to make light of the situation. I hoped Woody would not post at all but of course he did. Then comes the rest of the foul mouthed jack monkeys. It is not just Kenny who needs to take step back.
> 
> mpmorr, we all see that you did the right thing by "asking kenny to edit his post", but the problem lies it the fact, 1) he didn't 2) his subject title is "*<U>go to hell</U>*" 3) he had the balls to try to call other people out on a situation WHEN HE OPENED HIS MOUTH AND STARTED THE WHOLE ISSUE! This thread would have never ever ever been started if he would have not blown out of context one member asking a question. The fact of the matter is he is pissed off over something and can't and won't let it go. Now, I accept full responsiblity for pointing out the fact of him blowing it out of porportion and it almost derailing the thread. And it did. I actually thought we were moving in the right direction from when the last time this happened, woody asked a question, people got defensive and your "foul mouth jack monkeys" started chimming in. If you remember correctly, I pointed out in that thread about PMing people if they thought something was uncalled for, and also pointed out that he had only asked a question, and people had smart ass remarks instead of answering it. And with this thread, same situation, he asked a question, and great we have answers rolling in. then Kenny, decided to put in his reply and it snow balled from there. You really can't expect for people to start bs threads like this, specifically call people out and not have them to respond, could you?????????
> 
> ...


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Understood, I should have just kept my mouth shut. I suppose we must each make our own way. No offense taken, just hate to see this kind of stuff. And I am a Jackmonkey as well. I am still pulling my foot out of my mouth for some of the bonehead thingsI have said on this forum. Keeping the peace is a tough task this time of year. Where are the Pier Jockey's VS. the Boat guy threads when you need them. The trulysad thing is that I have never met anyone on this forum that I did not like, andlike people I have never met. Funny thing this internet.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

OK to clear this crap up here I go. I WILL go to my stand this weekend in FLORIDA and try and kill a buck over CORN. This is the last weekend of gun season in Florida where we can bait deer with corn. The next 2 weeeks will be spent trying to kill a deer over corn with my muzzleloader. Florida may not be able to punch a voters ballot but we can shoot a deer over a corn pile! Please could everyoe loosen up or meet up like a real men and settle this crap. Hell I don't care if y'all beat the shit out of each other just shut up!!!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fla_scout (2/7/2008)*OK to clear this crap up here I go. I WILL go to my stand this weekend in FLORIDA and try and kill a buck over CORN. This is the last weekend of gun season in Florida where we can bait deer with corn. The next 2 weeeks will be spent trying to kill a deer over corn with my muzzleloader. Florida may not be able to punch a voters ballot but we can shoot a deer over a corn pile! Please could everyoe loosen up or meet up like a real men and settle this crap. Hell I don't care if y'all beat the shit out of each other just shut up!!!


Yea, Thats the only way you Florida boys can kill a SOB, ...over corn.:bangheadokeokeoke


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (2/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *fla_scout (2/7/2008)*OK to clear this crap up here I go. I WILL go to my stand this weekend in FLORIDA and try and kill a buck over CORN. This is the last weekend of gun season in Florida where we can bait deer with corn. The next 2 weeeks will be spent trying to kill a deer over corn with my muzzleloader. Florida may not be able to punch a voters ballot but we can shoot a deer over a corn pile! Please could everyoe loosen up or meet up like a real men and settle this crap. Hell I don't care if y'all beat the shit out of each other just shut up!!!
> ...




Hey look Asshat that was mostly tongue in cheek. Please don't compare me to most Florida boys as I consider myself and most of my friends here in Santa Rosa County as South Alabama!


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

hm...lets see... I made a mistake.

I should of chose a different way to say things or even better just relaxed and not said anything at all. I'm sure that everyone on here has been aggravated at just the wrong time and acted out of character. Unfortunately this time it was me and it was in the eyes of strangers that knownothing more about me thanthe few words that are read on their computer screen.

take care. kenny


----------



## Hunt IL! (Feb 4, 2008)

Anyone interested in talking hunting?


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a nice Deer. That's pretty average up there right?

take care. kenny


----------



## Hunt IL! (Feb 4, 2008)

its good, but its not that good! 

thing is up there, you see big bucks in other fields, you see them near your property if not on your property and you see them on trucks.. you are hunting a place where you have a legitimate chance at a Boone & Crockett, and a better than 50% chance at a Pope & Young Buck..

go to IL, or midwest you will never be the same..


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

Think its bad now wait until FL hunting season ends... Hell I might have to kick some sand around and when I get tired of taking it out on all I know I'm heading here I hope you all understand...


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

If I dont get lucky and get another one for the wall in the next couple seasons I will definitely consider it. Thanks man

take care. kenny


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

he is right, once you hunt IL and see those freaking monsters, hunting just isnt the same down here. I went to Missiouri and IL this year and saw freaking does that are big enough to mount our mature bucks during rut!


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Hunt IL! (2/7/2008)*Anyone interested in talking hunting?




Did you have a valid hunting license when you took that????


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Hunt IL! (2/7/2008)*Anyone interested in talking hunting?






Blue hoo almost approves - But, he would have let it walk to florida and get shot over a corn pile bypeople who dont really know how to hunt,though.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

... is their season still open? :doh


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

ha ha..

YEEEEEEEHHHHHHAWWWWWWWWWW keyboard cowboy!!! GIDDDDDDDDYUPPPPPPPPPPPP

lmao.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

lol...............:nonono


----------



## Hunt IL! (Feb 4, 2008)

there are as many corn piles in Alabama illegally as there are legal ones in Florida....


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I hunt around corn piles....trying to lure the neighbors deer in....been doing it for a year now, feeding them....just to keep them coming back and fatning them up for hunting season...so I cankill them, and eat them.(and yes it is legal):clap:toast:blownaway

and the good bucks made it thru the season....so they should be better this coming season:clap










this is one that made it thru the season.....I hope he is better this fall

the 2 hanging from the trees in the background weren't so lucky(my coyote bait)


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

hell where we were at in alabama, corn was useless this year. We have a field behind the house that no one hunts nor is allowed to and we keep feeders in just to be able to sit at the house and watch deer, and those jokers walked right past the corn feeders to hit the acorns acorns and did I mention acorns. Hell we had deer walking past the feeder up next to the house to eat pecans.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *ironman172 (2/7/2008)*


A real hunter can immediatly tell that's not a florida deer. The blackness on the neck is something florida deer don't have.

Could anybody else tell immediately that wasn't a florida deer?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have all kinds of nuts on the ground(the neighbors have timbered there land recently)....the turkey and deer still visit the feeders.....maybe it's the buckola mixed in with the corn..... going to start baiting the hogs in the area, that got loose from an exautic(sp) hunting camp years ago.....they are in the area.....have not got any pics as of yet:boo


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

is that a cotton field? thought they picked it before it got down to 9 degrees.:doh:doh


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *AUradar (2/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *ironman172 (2/7/2008)*
> ...




How about that white stuff.....its not sand.......good eyes though


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

When I first started talking to hunters in Mississippi they all said the same thing "yall can hunt over corn in florida?...oh no...we can't do that shit here" Once the season went along and we started sharing stories I realized that all those empty bags of corn laying along side HWY 98 didn't accidentally open the door to the semi trucks they were shipped on and tumble into the grass. Hunters want to kill deer and should atleast clean the deer completely and eat or donate the meat. A lot of hunters are going to do almost whatever it takes to get meat in the freezer or a head on the wall. Especially those that are new to hunting like me. If that means putting corn in an empty lot across from your house in hopes thatdeer will start coming in than so be it. Unless you've been hunting for years or you are just one of those extremely moral hunters like a buddy of then it's about competition and the satisfaction of the kill, and you want the edge.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah...now i'm trying to stir it with friends of mine that live and hunt in mississippi (not literally)....I guess I'll have to show this to them. I'll let yall know that I have been contacted by Google and due to the high volume of attention my posts have drawn they've requested that I advertise for them. ...Not really. But good God look at the number of views under the topic "here's one to 'stir the pot'" You may remember some of my other big hits such as "What's the smallest deer you've killed" and "what's the least amount a deer would do to an auto" lol...well...that's that. I do try to think of a catchy title and boy does it pay off. Either way I have no animosity towards anyone on here. 

take care. kenny


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fla_scout (2/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Tuna Man (2/7/2008)*
> ...


Poking fun at the Florida rules. Its just that Florida is one of the very few states that let hunters hunt over bait. Much like Alabama has different laws for Redfish. No you guys are lucky as far as the baited hunt goes and we are lucky as far as the Redfish creel goes. More power to you guys, and I mean it. I have seen some very nice deer come out of LA..Lower Alabama, that you all have taken. I guess the hunting over bait is because of the deer population that is available. Myself I can't see the difference between a pile of corn that you use and the winter grass plots that are grown in Alabama and Mississippi...its all bait.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang!! this is all my fault??!! hey, i was drinking beer just nobody showed up. guess they were too busy posting!!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, sorry Scott, too many people online pissed off on a Wed, when they should have been making friends and drinking beer.:letsdrink


----------



## Hunt IL! (Feb 4, 2008)

I know no one fromMississippi will talk about corning when their stateallows poison tipped arrows! which btw, i dont have a problem with poision or corn.. 

Hunt IL!


----------



## SPACE (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry just couldn't resist, I hunt in florida


----------

